# Say a little prayer for us



## scarbelly (Sep 21, 2009)

Mom was designated as terminal this weekend, with only days to the end. It has been a long hard battle and the intestines just quit working 
Will be glad to see her out of pain but you never want them to go


----------



## newguyy (Sep 21, 2009)

My sincerest thoughts and apologies. I had an uncle go very similarly last October - I feel for you.


----------



## ronp (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry for your pain. You have my sympathy.


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 21, 2009)

I hate hearing new like this. Even though we are just a bunch of people sharing a common interest in a forum like this, a sense of family if you will develops. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, I hear what you're saying about being done with the pain, and the rest.

Thoughts and prayers from our house to yours.

Eric


----------



## nate_46 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sorry for what has happened.  I hope you find comfort during this time of sadness.


----------



## the iceman (Sep 21, 2009)

Truly sorry to hear that. I have lost a couple of family members in the last few years. I know how hard it can be. Losing a loved one is never easy no matter how it occurs. Take care. Paul


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 21, 2009)

My prays go out to your family.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 21, 2009)

You and your family will be in my prayers


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 21, 2009)

You have our Sympathy, we will keep you in our Prayers...


----------



## rickw (Sep 21, 2009)

My thoughts will be with you, God bless.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 21, 2009)

You'll be in my prayers, I experienced the same thing with my mom. Take care my friend.


----------



## the dude abides (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sorry.  I wish there was something that could be said that would take all the pain away from you and your family.  Know that you're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## smokey mo (Sep 21, 2009)

May the LORD give you and your family a peace beyond understanding and rest in the knowledge of His love for you and yours.  You are in our prayers.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 21, 2009)

may you and your family have strength through this difficult time.


----------



## oneshot (Sep 21, 2009)

These things are never easy. My thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 21, 2009)

I will add my small prayer for your Mom and your family.


----------



## mrpinkdon'ttip (Sep 21, 2009)

Our thoughts & prayers are with you. May you and your family be blessed with peace, kindness and courage.


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 21, 2009)

I have lost several family members to cancer,so I feel your pain.My prayers and thoughts  are with you,stay strong.


----------



## grandpajohn (Sep 21, 2009)

From my family to yours; sympathy, prayers and peace. John


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 21, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 21, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayer go out to you and your family.


----------



## zopi (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear, My dad went down like that several years back, you certainly have my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## alx (Sep 21, 2009)

Done........Take CARE.


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 21, 2009)

You're in our thoughts.  If it means anything, I do know what you're going through.

If your Mom is in the Hospice program, don't be afraid to lean on them for support, even after she's gone.  The people at Hospice are god-sends.


----------



## tiny (Sep 21, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers to you from our family.


----------



## helljack6 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fellow members,

This situation is not without our prayers and thoughts. One of our own needs us, our support, our gift of caring for each other, taking care of one of our own. Starting immediately, with money I have remaining in my paypal account, i'll take up a collection, let us show our fellow smoker our colors and send the proper respect. I will donate a bouquet of flowers locally delivered in the next day (Wednesday) on behalf of everyone from smoking meat forums.

Scarbelly, it is with our greatest respect that we are here for you when you will need us. Know that we carry you in our thoughts and prayers. PM me with an address so I can arrange for the delivery.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 22, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for their well wishes - we met with the doctors today and with the hospice folks.  My mom was admitted to an emergency room on Friday bleeding internally - those folks tested and determined that we had days. They transferred her to a skilled mursing facility that she has been in 3 times in the last two months. 

I think the doctors forgot to check with mom - she is terminal and her intestines have stopped working, however, she rebounded today ( as she has done in the past ) and hospice will not engage until Friday. This is mentally taxing as you can imagine - 

The offer of flowers is extremely generous and much appreciated. My mother would not be comfortable with the flowers - our family tradition is to donate to a charity and we have supported the Heart Association and Hospice for several years.  If folks want to support that effort please do so and we would very much appreciate the thoughts and support. 

When I joined this wonderful community recently I never expected to find another wonderful family and I love and appreciate each of you for the support you ALL share with each of us. I can not express to you how much the support has meant to me and to my family - Sorry to ramble but this is so wonderful 

If you are new to this forum - engage in the warmest community I have encountered in many years. It is like waking up to a hug every time you post 

THANK YOU -THANK YOU -THANK YOU


----------



## helljack6 (Sep 22, 2009)

:::mumble grumble::: As much as I don't want to as it is not a tradition I believe in, I will respect your wishes. But you gotta give me something...


----------



## eaglewing (Sep 22, 2009)

AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## hilbillyinca (Sep 22, 2009)

My prayers are with you and your family. Such a loss is always painful, but the life lived and family loved are a beautiful blessing


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 28, 2009)

They are sending my mother home today under the care of the good folks at hospice. She has a full time caregiver and hospice will stop by a few times a week until the end.  This is a tough time for my dad to be sure as they have been married for 65 years.  
Timing on these is never good but this one really sucks. We are catering a charity dinner at a firehouse this Saturday and hosting a rehearsal dinner the following Saturday with lots of folks depending on us. 
Trying to take care of Dad from 100 miles away and work too is wearing me down. Work has been very supportive so that is good


----------



## crash01 (Sep 28, 2009)

Your Mother and your Family will be in our Familys prayers! 

 Warmest Regards, Derek W. Garland


----------



## erain (Sep 28, 2009)

sory to hear my friend... thoughts and prayers your way!!!


----------

